# Correct Weight Range



## Jason B (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, need some input please. I know there could be several factors in my question, but, how much should a 3 month old male weigh? Again, I know there are a bunch of variables, just trying to get an idea. 

For the record, I am unsure of Radar's weight. He has a vet appointment this afternoon. But he seems really thin and not proportioned compared to other dog pictures I have seen on here. 

The lady I got him from had him on Purina Puppy Chow (which if I recall isn't the greatest). He does have very runny stool which I assume is maybe from his first night and or blending that puppy chow with what I feed. He has NOT been wormed like I was told yesterday. When I sent her a text asking for the brand of wormer used, she said she forgot, she had not wormed him . So, maybe that is part of it. 

Anyhow, you can easily feel his ribs and spine. To me, this pup needs some fat on him in a bad way. 

Thoughts???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no one size fits all weight or size for a puppy. There is a range for an adult GSD (the breed standard), but puppy weight will depend on how big he's going to be once he matures and the rate that he grows, which are determined by his genetics. A better way to know if he's the right weight for his size is to look at his condition. He should be lean, but not overly skinny.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree it depends on the dog and his build etc Stoli around 3 months was a little over 20 lbs...and now at 9 mos he's around 65 lbs but I have friends and seen other GSD who are more or less at the same age...I have a coworker who adopted a 2 yr old from the police dept and he's only 58 lbs from what she says...altho he is crazy skinny but just to give you an idea on how it varies...


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Jason B said:


> Anyhow, you can easily feel his ribs and spine. To me, this pup needs some fat on him in a bad way.
> 
> Thoughts???



You should be able to feel the ribs but not easily see them through the skin.

This growth chart has been recommended quite frequently here. German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight

Our boy @ 12 weeks (3 months) weighed 26lbs, now at 15 weeks he is 36.8lbs.
Are you able to post a side and top view picture?


----------



## Jason B (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, just got back from the vet. He did mention his weight was abnormal. He is only 13.2 pounds. He has hook worms, but is healthy otherwise. He sent me home with 2 more doses of wormer for the next couple days. 

I asked him if there was anything I could feed him to get some weight on him quickly. He basically told me let nature take its course and not to push his growth too much as it would cause hip and joint issues. I understand that, but I would have thought he would have wanted to get some weight on the little guy. 

I dunni, maybe he feels like getting rid of the worms alone will straighten most of this out?????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Worms could definitely account for his weight. And yes, your vet is right that it's best to not try and pack weight on him too quickly.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Getting rid of the worms will make the difference. They are taking away the nutrients he should be getting. He is behind but once you get him parasite free he will start making gains.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Can dewormer meds(Virbantel) cause loose stools?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wormers can cause loose stools. I would take a fecal back a couple weeks after the last treatment to be sure the pup is clear.


----------



## Jason B (Mar 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Wormers can cause loose stools. I would take a fecal back a couple weeks after the last treatment to be sure the pup is clear.


That is what the vet recommended. He wants to see him back in two weeks.


----------



## hhn204 (Mar 17, 2011)

i also was worried about by dog's weight when he was younger. when he was 13 weeks, he was 13.5 lbs (he was like that since he was 11 week old). he was small for his age according to that avg chart. he was the runt but i was hopeful because his parents are pretty big (over 100lbs). right now he is 21 weeks and weights 55lbs. he didn't really growth a lot until the 16/17th weeks. 

also, he had 2 types of worms when i got him. that might have effected his weight. however, he's definitely at runt because his brother was 1.5x his size when we picked him up.


----------

